# Hulu Streaming LaunchPoints Missing



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I just noticed there are no Hulu Streaming links to episodes for the last 5 or 6 weeks of episodes, on both my Roamio Pro and XL4.

Castle from 10/19 is the most recent Hulu link I can find. Many shows have none at all.

I did receive the Priority Update today, are the links there for anyone else, with or without the new SW?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> I just noticed there are no Hulu Streaming links to episodes for the last 5 or 6 weeks of episodes, on both my Roamio Pro and XL4.
> 
> Castle from 10/19 is the most recent Hulu link I can find. Many shows have none at all.
> 
> I did receive the Priority Update today, are the links there for anyone else, with or without the new SW?


I am surprised they still have Hulu as an app on tivo. Its years old with no sign in sight hulu will update it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Would someone check to see if they have recent Hulu links.
You do not need a Hulu account to check, just check Hulu in "My Video Providers" and go to an "Explore this show"

Check any recent episodes from ABC, FOX, NBC, CW


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

I just checked Castle and Bones. For the latest episodes of both, Hulu Plus is not an option. I checked for episode 1 of the current seasons and for those episodes, Hulu Plus is listed as an option. I am still on 20.5.2


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I noticed last night that a OnePass link to the new episode of the Hulu original series Casual (which debuted two days ago on Wed.) appeared in that show's folder in My Shows. So I think Hulu is OK (well, as OK as typical) on my Roamio.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I emailed Margret Schmidt and she replied that she was also missing any Network episodes that originally aired after October 21st.

She will have someone look into the issue.


----------



## cowboyinaf (Jan 5, 2014)

I posted a few messages about this on the Tivo Facebook page a few days ago. Usually they are pretty responsive, but I've heard nothing at all. Interesting.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cross-posting ...



CoxInPHX said:


> Would someone check to see if they have recent Hulu links.
> You do not need a Hulu account to check, just check Hulu in "My Video Providers" and go to an "Explore this show"
> 
> Check any recent episodes from ABC, FOX, NBC, CW


My most recent Hulu launch points in OnePass:
The Last Man on Earth: 10/18
Brooklyn Nine-Nine: 10/18
Grimm: none (s5 premiere was 10/30)
SNL: 10/17
South Park: 10/14
The Grinder: 10/20
Modern Family: 10/14 (s7e5 is missing from Hulu, itself!)
Arrow: none (oldest avail on Hulu is s4e4, air date 10/28)
Gotham: none (oldest avail on Hulu is s2e7, air date 11/2)
iZombie: none (oldest avail on Hulu is s2e4, air date 10/27)
Marvel's Agents of SHIELD: none (oldest avail on Hulu is s3e5, air date 10/27)​
It's mildly curious that 10/20 is the latest air date for an existing launch point -- and that 10/21 was the air date for the Modern Family episode missing from Hulu, itself. (s7e5, The Verdict)


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

My OnePass for any Hulu shows also quit about that time. I haven't investigated too thoroughly but Bob's Burgers last available is 10/18.

Honestly I just go straight to Hulu and know the queue has me taken care of already, like before I bought my TiVo. It's such a joke ;/


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

I just switched back to using my Tivo after cutting the cord, and I've got the same issue. This feature was working just fine with 20.4.8 before I stopped using my Roamio.


----------



## lamurray81 (Dec 15, 2015)

I've been having the same problem with Hulu on my Premiere. My Shows will not admit that episodes are available on Hulu. Could the problem be that TiVo still calls it HuluPlus, but it's now back to just Hulu and the software doesn't connect? I'm grasping at straws here because when I called TiVo support, it was no help and the problem has continued.


----------



## cowboyinaf (Jan 5, 2014)

OK, so this last weekend I was talking to TIVO support about another unrelated issue. As we were finished up, I asked about the HULU problem. The tech was pretty good. He said this was a known issue and they were investigating it and gathering information.

The case number is 05285668. He said anyone could call in or use the support chat and report their own experience with this, using that case number. Basically which shows are no longer showing the Hulu icon to link to new episodes.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The issue does appear to be related to a new Hulu App in the works, perhaps currently in testing?

EDIT: new Hulu App has already been pushed to the Bolt, but the Bolt is also missing the Hulu Logo in "My Shows" The LaunchPoints are there and they are there in Search > Episodes
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535182

When I spoke with TiVo support the other day regarding a different issue, they mentioned a new Hulu App that the Bolt will support. All my other streaming devices received a new Hulu App that removed the word Plus within the last few months.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Launch points showed up on my Roaming last night


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

alleybj said:


> Launch points showed up on my Roaming last night


Same here, tons of stuff populated now.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone have a OP for The Mindy Project. For me that one hasn't changed. It's stopped at episode 6 in the OP.

-Kevin


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

kbmb said:


> Anyone have a OP for The Mindy Project. For me that one hasn't changed. It's stopped at episode 6 in the OP.
> 
> -Kevin


I can't get to my TiVo right now but looking at TiVo Online they show streaming is available for episodes 1 through 6 however when you click on any of those 6 episodes they are then "Not available". The only episodes I see available for Hulu streaming are season 3 episodes 17 through 21. This should be the same data our units would have. http://online.tivo.com/start/info/tivo:cl.222829695


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

kbmb said:


> Anyone have a OP for The Mindy Project. For me that one hasn't changed. It's stopped at episode 6 in the OP.
> 
> -Kevin


Same issue.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

cybergrimes said:


> I can't get to my TiVo right now but looking at TiVo Online they show streaming is available for episodes 1 through 6 however when you click on any of those 6 episodes they are then "Not available". The only episodes I see available for Hulu streaming are season 3 episodes 17 through 21. This should be the same data our units would have. http://online.tivo.com/start/info/tivo:cl.222829695


Yeah, it's weird. There have been 13 episodes in Season 4 and the Tivo OP can't see them.

Switching to All Episodes on the Tivo allows me to see all 13, but anything beyond 6 is unavailable.

To be honest, the Onepass idea is fantastic - it's just poorly implemented.

No issues on Apple TV - I watch over there anyway because of the blackout issues on Tivo as well.

-Kevin


----------

